# My HO layout progress



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I finally got my bridge and grade figured out!
Here is a picture. Its about 2% grade, about 41" on both sides up to 1"


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

*A video of trains finally running!*

I have a TON of work to do of course, but excited to actually see everything coming together

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeI8cqkEreo&feature=plcp


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!

Do I hear a happy kid in the background?


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do I hear a happy kid in the background?


Yes my 4 year old daughter! My son who is 7 was at school. They both love it, they want them to go FASTER all the time... I try to slow them down a bit LOL


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

midnightmadman29 said:


> I try to slow them down a bit LOL


Less Chocolate Frosted Cap'n Crunch in the morning ...

... uhh ... err ... ohh ... you meant the trains ...


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looks nice!


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks. Seems like the most I can pull up to the max part of the grade is 10 box cars with a AWD Walthers CSX 890. Not bad I guess. Thats without slipping or anything. I could add maybe 4 or so more but it would start to struggle.. 
Is that about normal for a 2 or 2.5% grade?


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I am running the same engine on a 4% grade with 12 walter's proto 2000 coal cars. And those are by no means light weights. I haven't seen or hear any problems with the engine.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mine will struggle at the 'crest' of the grade, which is part of a 18 radius. It right after the tracks leave 'ground' and go onto the bridge. Thats really the only spot. I'm not sure what I can do about it. You can see it in the picture.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm actually looking for another of the same exact Loco if anyone happens to be selling one?!


----------

